# Feels like my skin is burning



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm only posting to see if anyone else has ever had this, not for medical advice. I am seeing my doctor tomorrow anyway, so I'll see what he says. Last evening both of my arms and chest started feeling literally like my skin was on fire. It was a bit painful and even the soft cloth of my shirt hurt on my skin. This is the second time it has happened. The last time was over a month ago. It only seems to last an hour or so then goes away. I'm just wondering if anyone else has experienced this and what caused it your case. Thank you.

Nomad


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

About 5 years ago I had something like this happen to me. It started suddenly, and it seemed to start from the top of my head working it's way to the bottom of my feet. I felt like I was on fire, my skin burned. It didn't last long, perhaps half an hour at most. I also felt real lightheaded as though I would pass out but I didn't.

It happened again a couple of months later, though it didn't seem to be as severe as the first time and didn't last as long either. I didn't go to the doctor. I just told myself that maybe it had something to do with menopause. It never happened again.

I hope it goes away for you soon and the doctor can help you with it.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Is it possible you could have a pinched nerve. I have servere nerve damage in both of my legs and lower back and there are times it feels like it's burning/bruised. The least little touch can send me through the roof.


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

possibly the beginning of shingles? with the stress you've been feeling, it could be. glad you're going to the doc. keep us posted.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I have had something like that intermittenly over the years. Usually on the inside of my arm or someplace on my thigh. Have had shingles but not in those areas. Comes and goes and is irratating as all heck!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I have had it, on the outsides of my legs, from the thigh down to my ankle. Feels like my skin has been scalded, and I would swear it must be red and raw but nope, just normal color. I believe it is a pinched nerve in my lower back because it usually happens when my lower back hurts.

I had shingles once, and I didn't notice any burning sensation, just a deep aching pain from where the nerves were inflamed.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I only have that feeling when I have a fever.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Do you have diabetes?


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Do you take niacin?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I have that happen quite often due to being dehydrated due to taking enormous amounts of fluid pills due to congestive heart failure due to bad genetics.... ok, I'm done. Drink a glass of water and call me in the morning. 

Sorry, I don't mean to make light of what's happening for you. It's actually a very frightening feeling to experience. I hope your doctor can find the source and that it's not anything that can't be treated.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds exactly like what my Mom has on the front of her legs-sinse her most recent back surgery.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I get in on my legs due to nerve problems from multiple sclerosis.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Definitely neurological. I have it sometimes with my fibro. I also have freezing/numb feelings from my pinched nerve in my lower back.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

blufford said:


> Do you take niacin?


Ding, Ding, Ding!!! I told the doc all about it this morning and explained that I have hot flashes almost every night (which don't feel like what I had the other evening) because of it but in the middle of the night. I told him that things seem to take a while to get in my system, and he thinks for whatever reason it got in quicker than normal and that's what it is. He said he took Niacin just to be able to feel what patients felt when taking it. He said he took it for six weeks with no effects until one day he went out and shoveled snow. He said it did exactly what I was describing. So I'm satisfied. He asked me a ton of questions as to other symptoms and I had nothing, so he's confident that it's just a reaction to the Niacin. 

I was there to get the results of my latest blood work. I'll make a new post later today with that and the results of my stress test which I will find out from the cardiologist this afternoon. I hope it's okay, cause I could use the good news. Thanks to all posters, I guess this chapter is closed.

Nomad


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Yup----- The Niacin or Niaspam does it to me!

Once I knew what caused it and no longer needed to worry about it, I just sit back and somewhat enjoy that "warm" feeling....


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

tallpines said:


> Yup----- The Niacin or Niaspam does it to me!
> 
> Once I knew what caused it and no longer needed to worry about it, I just sit back and somewhat enjoy that "warm" feeling....


I don't mind the hot flashes so much. I just throw the covers off for a few minutes and I'm good. But the feeling of my skin burning is something I can live without. Hopefully it will continue to be infrequent.

Nomad


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Niacin is available in a non-flushing formula. I watched my husband go through this flush and it freaked him out. Being a nurse I remembered reading about it.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

When Niacin was recommended for me, the doc also suggested I take my daily 1/2 aspirin at the same time.
It helps cut down on any possible discomfort.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

CJBegins said:


> Niacin is available in a non-flushing formula. I watched my husband go through this flush and it freaked him out. Being a nurse I remembered reading about it.


When my cardiologist first told me to start taking it, he said to be sure to get the flushing kind. Don't know why, but I guess I'll stick with it. 

Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

tallpines said:


> When Niacin was recommended for me, the doc also suggested I take my daily 1/2 aspirin at the same time.
> It helps cut down on any possible discomfort.


I take the Niacin about 7 pm and then I take my 81mg aspirin at 10pm. Maybe I should take the Niacin later or the aspirin earlier.

Nomad


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Oh my gosh, I remember the last time this happened to you, and I never thought to ask about niacin, because I figured everyone would know about "niacin flush".

Oftentimes, niacin is used for lowering cholesterol. It's a water soluable B vitamin, so your body doesn't retain it. Take a pill, and usually, within 15 minutes, your skin is on fire, but there is no lasting effect.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I took niacin for a long time and in addition to the regular flush after taking a regular dose. About once every several months I would have an an additional hour of intense itching and burning mostly in my arms and chest.
It was bad enough where that I would have to take a walk ouside in cold weather without a jacket. The neighbors though I was nuts. Maybe the niacin builds up, I don't know. Asprin didn't lessen my side effects. I stopped Niacin and started taking Lipitor. I feel much better without those side effects and burning all the time. I know you have good doctors and will do what they tell you.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

blufford said:


> I took niacin for a long time and in addition to the regular flush after taking a regular dose. About once every several months I would have an an additional hour of intense itching and burning mostly in my arms and chest.
> It was bad enough where that I would have to take a walk ouside in cold weather without a jacket. The neighbors though I was nuts. Maybe the niacin builds up, I don't know. Asprin didn't lessen my side effects. I stopped Niacin and started taking Lipitor. I feel much better without those side effects and burning all the time. I know you have good doctors and will do what they tell you.


Sounds very similar. I am taking 1500 mg of Niacin daily and Lipitor. I'll be switching to Simvastatin as soon as the current Lipitor refill runs out. I will probably switch back when the generic is at a reasonable price. As I mentioned earlier, I don't mind the almost daily hot flashes. It's the arms and chest on fire every so often that bothers me. But now that I know what's causing it, I'm not worried any longer. One less thing to stress about. I like that.

Nomad


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I had to quit taking Niaspan because of that..


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

I wondered about that when I first read this, but couldn't remember the medicine. I took it for a while, but I had to wear flip flops in winter and my feet were still burning up. Enough of that! Glad you figured it out!


----------

